# My work in wood



## nokoj (May 17, 2008)

My cnc work


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is spectacular work Nojo.... thanks for sharing it.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

That is awesome stuff you do. How about showing us how you do it?

Very impressive work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Just a butt in post,you may want to check out the links below, you can make some GREAT items with the CNC machine.. 

http://forum.carvewright.com//
http://forum.carvewright.com//forumdisplay.php?f=24

a nice and easy one is below,,,drawer front..  and real fun one is in the 2nd and the 3rd picture.. 
========


a1tomo said:


> That is awesome stuff you do. How about showing us how you do it?
> 
> Very impressive work.


----------



## atgcarving (Feb 16, 2009)

What type of CNC do you use? Those are really nice pieces of work!


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Just a butt in post,you may want to check out the links below, you can make some GREAT items with the CNC machine..
> 
> ...


bobj3, did u make the last one? Is that a carpenter? Do u had the dxf file to it?


----------



## cnc-wood-routing (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic peices of work guys, well done and it does prove, it is worth the time and effort to do the programming.


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

nokoj said:


> My cnc work


nokoj, Incredible work.

Which software program and CNC Router do you use?

Rocket.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice work Nojo well done


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Superb detail, what size cutter and about how long did it take?


----------

